# My Garage Sort Out (pic heavy)



## Lespaul (May 23, 2006)

Well there has been quite a lot of talk about garages recently so I thought I'd share with you what I've done to mine over the past 6 weeks.
I forgot to take pictures before I started sorting out so no pictures of it in the old state and tidy .




























As you can see from the pictures it's a single garage with a workshop built on the back, this was okay when I used to park the motorbikes in the workshop but since giving them up and having the Westy I've been renting another garage, which was getting expensive. After carefully measuring up I worked out that if I took out the wall, the Westy and the wife's Golf would both fit in the garage
So sledgehammer in one hand and RSJ in another I started work and after a full Saturday these were the results.



















While it was in a mess I also moved the side door to the back of the garage and put the window where the door used to be. 
Now it was time to clean up and sort out some storage. I PVA'd all the walls to help keep the dust down before painting them white to help make the garage a bit brighter. I also PVA'd the floor to seal and prime it for some floor paint. After the floor paint was dry I then put up a few shelves and hooks for storage, the results below.





































I sorted out the contents of the cupboards and put all my detailing products into 3 of them, really need to put a support batten under these now as you can see










Quite pleased with the results, still need to sort a few little jobs out but it's now finished and Westy is back home and in a 6 months I'll have saved more money on garage rent than the project cost




























Thanks for reading
Darren


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Nice job there, but why didn't you paint the ceiling as well? Would have made it even brighter 

You have far too much detailing stuff - look how those shelves are sagging 



Lespaul said:


>


----------



## OrangePeel (Feb 19, 2007)

Nice work, having somewhere clean and tidy to work from and generaly potter about in makes all the difference.


----------



## James105 (Oct 16, 2006)

Looks like a different garage all together! great work!


----------



## AR-CoolC (Feb 9, 2006)

Nice work, and top idea putting the car on carpet tiles over fresh paint.

Let thet be a TOP TIP to anyone painting their garage floor, it stops the paint sticking to the tyres.


----------



## Lespaul (May 23, 2006)

parish said:


> Nice job there, but why didn't you paint the ceiling as well? Would have made it even brighter
> 
> You have far too much detailing stuff - look how those shelves are sagging


Can't paint the ceiling really, it's a bit weird to be honest but the pictures don't show it very well, looks like paper mache mixed with wire mesh 

Thanks for the kind comment folks.

Darren


----------



## methodman (May 25, 2006)

looks good matey, the perfect place to detail my pug for the summer :speechles


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Lespaul said:


> Can't paint the ceiling really, it's a bit weird to be honest but the pictures don't show it very well, looks like paper mache mixed with wire mesh


Ah, OK, looks like cast-in-place concrete in the pics. Is it an integral garage with a room above? If so, it's probably some fire retardant material - my (integral) garage ceiling is dry-lined and Artexed


----------



## Lespaul (May 23, 2006)

parish said:


> Ah, OK, looks like cast-in-place concrete in the pics. Is it an integral garage with a room above? If so, it's probably some fire retardant material - my (integral) garage ceiling is dry-lined and Artexed


It's not a integral garage, built like it for cost reasons I'm sure. I think your right about it being cast-in-place concrete. 
Wife was annoyed when we had a new garage door and we couldn't have an electric one as the ceiling was to low 

Darren


----------



## xlfive (Feb 18, 2006)

Well done its a complete transformation,(note to self its time you did yours) what paint did you use on the walls ?


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

I like! Very nice, well done. Nice collection of products too.


----------



## Lespaul (May 23, 2006)

xlfive said:


> Well done its a complete transformation,(note to self its time you did yours) what paint did you use on the walls ?


Thanks, brushed the walls first to remove any loose mortar, PVA'd to seal and prime the wall, painted with a couple of coats of white emulsion 

Darren


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Excellent clean up there, the shelves are sagging under the weight of the products! :lol:


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

I plan to do mine but mine is breeze blocks inside so they are gonna be a pain to paint! Then i plan to build a work bench.


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

awesome a hell of an improvment! i bet your in there more often now! great pics!


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Very Nice, Cool Collection!  :thumb:


----------



## Autovogue (Oct 1, 2006)

mice looking garage now. :thumb:


----------



## Forbez (Feb 8, 2006)

Lespaul said:


>


 Saw that pic, and it made me think of this car:









Nice garage BTW!


----------



## Lespaul (May 23, 2006)

Funny that the other kids at my lads school call it Brum too  

Darren


----------



## kp 115 (Mar 5, 2007)

garage looks great, 
i've just replaced 2 shelves (sagging badly) with an 8' & 10' scaffold plank at a cost of £10.00 from local scaffold company, and will now take all you want to put on them without the sagging you get with chipboard etc.


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

dino said:


> I plan to do mine but mine is breeze blocks inside so they are gonna be a pain to paint! Then i plan to build a work bench.


Get yourself a masonary brush, looks like a wallpaper paste brush, designed to get into the cracks and crevices " O'er Matron  "

John


----------



## nicku72 (Feb 3, 2006)

Or use a masionary roller.. makes a bit of a mess butt does the job quick..


----------

